

IQ scores are malleable - tokenadult
http://mindblog.dericbownds.net/2012/01/iq-scores-are-malleable.html

======
tokenadult
Abstract of underlying study:

<http://www.pnas.org/content/109/2/425.abstract>

The full text of the article

<http://www.ssb.no/filearchive/Schooling.pdf>

is hosted in Norway, perhaps because the study is based on a dataset from
Norway.

